# Mannequin heads for hats (crochet pattern)



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Came across this site which allows you to make crochet heads in different sizes to ensure that hat you make will fit it's recipient!

http://fivelittlemonstersshop.blogspot.ca/2014/07/free-crochet-pattern-crochet-mannequin.html?m=1


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

This is excellent! Thanks so much. And I love your avitar!


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks, that's my baby  Beo Von Wulfenstein


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

They look great, thank you for the link!!!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Really strange. I copied and pasted the link and at the website I received this message:

"Sorry, the page you were looking for in this blog does not exist."

Then I selected the link in your post that you provided and the site came up with the info. 

Wonder why I didn't get the site when I copied and pasted the link in a new tab.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Shame there isn't an adult size.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> Thanks, that's my baby  Beo Von Wulfenstein


With that great a name, he has to be a super pup!


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

krestiekrew said:


> Shame there isn't an adult size.


You could try to increase more until you get the circumference of an adult head.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Aimee'smom said:


> With that great a name, he has to be a super pup!


He is!! The vet says he's chow, golden retriever and coyote. We adopted him from a kill shelter, and while he's quite the hunter, he's the sweetest!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

krestiekrew said:


> Shame there isn't an adult size.


You can get Styrofoam heads at Sally Beauty Supply for under $5.00. You don't have to be a licensed hairdresser to shop there, although you do get a bit of a discount if you are.

http://www.sallybeauty.com/Styrofoam-Head/SBS-200201,default,pd.html


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

IF I were making them, I'd use the original extruded olefin fibre Phentex and stuff with polyester fibrefill. That way, they'd be usable for blocking wet caps too.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> IF I were making them, I'd use the original extruded olefin fibre Phentex and stuff with polyester fibrefill. That way, they'd be usable for blocking wet caps too.


That's a great idea!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very clever :thumbup:


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

This is so cool, thanks.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for posting. I'll try this pattern, increase more stitches to make it adult size. Use it for blocking good idea. Perhaps blocking with a plastic bag over the head so I don't have to use the original extruded olefin fibre Phentex (because I don't know what that is).


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the link. I like the idea of making Mannequin heads.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you sharing....really neat idea


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

very good idea...thank you


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Cool! Can't wait for the adult size pattern to come out!


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks! I printed them from this site, no problem. Now I won't have to wonder if I have them sized correctly. With no babies around you tend to forget just what size you need.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Knit2009 (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow. These are great!!!!!!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Awesome! What fun. Thank you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Annekeetje said:


> Thanks for posting. I'll try this pattern, increase more stitches to make it adult size. Use it for blocking good idea. Perhaps blocking with a plastic bag over the head so I don't have to use the original extruded olefin fibre Phentex (because I don't know what that is).


Ravelry's listing of "100% ohter" is the olefin fibre: http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/phentex-slipper-and-craft-yarn
Nowadays, its clone can be bought in some dollar stores. It's not plied, is splitty as a result, and is nigh indestructible. It's also absolutely non-absorbant, which is why I suggested it as the perfect yarn to make the heads. For the adult hats, I put them on a Styrofoam head to dry/block.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> IF I were making them, I'd use the original extruded olefin fibre Phentex and stuff with polyester fibrefill. That way, they'd be usable for blocking wet caps too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Very interesting. Thank you.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern. It will really help me out.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you for the pattern, I have it saved for future use.


----------

